# GMO - Garlic, mushroom, onion



## Thai_Lights (Jun 24, 2017)

Anybody have any info on this strain? Currently growing garlic breath from thugpug but have never heard of GMO before. I think it's a chemdog x gsc. Would love to hear any info on the GMO.


----------



## kds710 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Anybody have any info on this strain? Currently growing garlic breath from thugpug but have never heard of GMO before. I think it's a chemdog x gsc. Would love to hear any info on the GMO.


It's Chem D x Forum GSC and the GMO is a pheno found by Skunkmasterflex it's also known as garlic cookies because some dispensaries refused to have the GMO label on their shelves. It's a freak of nature and pretty much checks all the boxes. People that grow it say she is the loudest most offensive smelling plant they ever encountered and she routinely tests over 30%, and puts out enormous yields. Go to thcfarmer and type in GMO cookies in the search function, skunkmasterflex has posted some seriously amazing shots of the cut both in plant and dry nug form.

Bred by Mamiko Seeds originally


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 24, 2017)

I heard the exact same things from gromer1. I'm curious if it smells more of cookies or chem? I'm very intrigued but won t have any ready for at least another 4-5 months


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 24, 2017)

ha! every six months or so, same story, same fluff, samo samo....same disappointments

hope its better than that 90% I grew last year


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> ha! every six months or so, same story, same fluff, samo samo....same disappointments
> 
> hope its better than that 90% I grew last year


What are you talking about Mr. chem


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 24, 2017)

Btw I searched up gmo and skunkmasterflex on thc farmer couldn't find shit


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 24, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> What are you talking about Mr. chem


 I searched too, found nothing. samo samo. new strain, hype, 30%, cant find it, wham, pops up, clone only,
expensive, then seeds, finally, whoops that ones not even legit.......repeat.....lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 24, 2017)

Chem you sound hurt. Vato thanks for taking the time for the pics.... looks nice!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 25, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Chem you sound hurt. Vato thanks for taking the time for the pics.... looks nice!


nah, just commenting on all the name chasing i've seen in my lifetime. Its fun really it is, to try new things.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> nah, just commenting on all the name chasing i've seen in my lifetime. Its fun really it is, to try new things.


What's your favorite strain you've come across?


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 25, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> What's your favorite strain you've come across?


I think that strain is called himself,best he has ever seen


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 25, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> What's your favorite strain you've come across?


I've got two rooms full of my keepers, I suppose those are my favorites of the times. They have changed over the years. Longest running is Tahoe Og Kush, Medicine Man. 
Biggest yeilder with shortest veg time and great flavor with awesome effect would be Sister City. best overall flavor and effects is currently Commerce City Kush. Raindance is jumping into top five every day its drying. jamoka is a nice cat pissy wonder so far.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 26, 2017)

You start those from seed or clone


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2017)

Shit. 

From the title I was all set for some good recipes! 

WTF?!

Now I'm hungry and I've got no idea what to make for dinner!

Fuck y'all anyway!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 26, 2017)

Garlic,mushroom,onion,parmesan,spinach with heavy cream and some noodles. You re welcome mofo.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 26, 2017)

I eat fresh garlic cloves daily, good for the immune system/defeating infection. Fact.


I do have the Thug Pug GMO cross ("Garlic Breath"). I'll pop this one soon, share my impressions.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 26, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> You start those from seed or clone


everything here came from seed stock I planted. I dont keep moms so everything growing here is a clone of a clone.
I've kept a few dozen in animated suspension over the years a couple as long as 3+ years in a test tube. Copies taken from these are from clone, but that clone came from my seed . I've never taken in a clone(never had mites either, go figure...)


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 26, 2017)

Lucky you. I used predator mites last round and they aren't cheap. Off topic; growing another cookie chem cross by oni seed co it's called chem trails. Chem trails x Tropicana cookies. I'll let you guys know which I like better...


----------



## kds710 (Jun 26, 2017)

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/divine-genetics-girl-scout-cookies.60435/page-17

this thread is full of incredible chem cookie pictures although waayne grew the chem4 cookies not the chemD cookies which is the stock the GMO was found in. The page you'll be on when clicking the link is where skunkmasterflex posts some GMO/Garlic cookies nug shots

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/afghan-x-hells-angel-og-casey-jones-x-hells-angel-og.60093/page-10

^also this is the grow thread where skunk initially found his keepers in the chem d cookies. link starts on a page with dry bud samples


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

SMH, I'm going to keep my boots on when I enter RUI. Christ on a bike does the shit get deep.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

kds710 said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/divine-genetics-girl-scout-cookies.60435/page-17
> 
> this thread is full of incredible chem cookie pictures although waayne grew the chem4 cookies not the chemD cookies which is the stock the GMO was found in. The page you'll be on when clicking the link is where skunkmasterflex posts some GMO/Garlic cookies nug shots
> 
> ...


I've been following him. He has one hellava green thumb!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I eat fresh garlic cloves daily, good for the immune system/defeating infection. Fact.
> 
> 
> I do have the Thug Pug GMO cross ("Garlic Breath"). I'll pop this one soon, share my impressions.


Mr Tangerine lives by that same rule. Garlic everyday. And then he went and planted garlic everywhere this yr. And I mean EVERYWHERE! The flower beds, my kids fairy garden... even the handful of extra clones I threw outside have a ring of garlic cloves planted around the base and this isn't including the rows actually IN the garden. I do try to can in the fall but I'm not sure what the hell he thinks were going to do with it all. 

I also just grabbed GB and PBB from Gromer. I'll be watching to see how yours turn out.


----------



## kds710 (Jun 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mr Tangerine lives by that same rule. Garlic everyday. And then he went and planted garlic everywhere this yr. And I mean EVERYWHERE! The flower beds, my kids fairy garden... even the handful of extra clones I threw outside have a ring of garlic cloves planted around the base and this isn't including the rows actually IN the garden. I do try to can in the fall but I'm not sure what the hell he thinks were going to do with it all.
> 
> I also just grabbed GB and PBB from Gromer. I'll be watching to see how yours turn out.


sweet choices. unless we change our minds which never happens  we'll be running the PBB next round as well


----------



## mr clean (Oct 7, 2017)

I recently built 4 very over the top 16 cob lights in my fab shop for a bud of mine up in Michigan. He said he had a nice surprise for me when he came down to pick them up. Well nice it was! Had a sample of the gmo for me to test drive that he has been running up there. I smelled it on him the second he got out of his truck. It was in a small zip lock sandwich baggie. Didn't have a chance to smoke any because I had to go out in the field to work so I put it into my tool chest. When I returned 2 hours later my whole shop reeked. It is the loudest shit I have ever experienced! The other part of the surprise was a nice rooted cut. I'm in Ohio and almost afraid to run it because it smells so strong it would probably turn into a trip to the pokie. I honestly don't believe anything can stop the smell of that shit and I am a hvac pro with all the goodies.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Oct 7, 2017)

I grew the moms out for 4 months and took a bunch of cuts and am running a full garden of chem cookies... Will report back in a month when I'm in flower


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2017)

kds710 said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/divine-genetics-girl-scout-cookies.60435/page-17
> 
> this thread is full of incredible chem cookie pictures although waayne grew the chem4 cookies not the chemD cookies which is the stock the GMO was found in. The page you'll be on when clicking the link is where skunkmasterflex posts some GMO/Garlic cookies nug shots
> 
> ...


After reading a few pages off the THC farmer forum link you provided. 
They keep praising Logic's work in creating the Chem Cookies, which we know came from Mamiko Seeds.
This makes me wonder if the 2 are not affiliated in some way?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 25, 2017)

I have a feeling you will be seeing lots of gmo crosses on the scene soon.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 28, 2017)

There already are a lot of GMO crosses out there. 
I have an opportunity to get the cut but the 12 week flower time is a big turnoff for me.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 29, 2017)

Have had the GMO from a few places around MI and just got the cut. I'll be keeping it around for a very long time. Very unique funk..it'll make you gag.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 6, 2017)

If anybody happens to find themselves dealing with Freak of Cabin Fever Seeds, he was offering a short list of sought after clones (purple punch, gmo, few others) for donation recently and my brother took him up on a clone of GMO for a very low donation amount. Freak went ahead and shipped the clone out before any kind of $ transaction which we thought ok maybe a sign of good faith on his part, cool. Plus, he's a well known breeder who likely values his reputation atleast thats how I choose to think. Long story short this clone was infested with russet mites the likes I've never seen before. When I say infested I mean no scope necessary to see the insane amounts of russets bunched up like sawdust on the tips and throughout leaves, and degrading any new growth at the nodes. This clone was kept separate from my veg room for just under a week, if I had kept it separate for maybe 10 days total I might have spotted something and saved my whole veg from having to be destroyed and shut down. Don't make the same mistake dealing with this guy from Cabin Fever for any clones not just GMO


----------



## Odin* (Dec 6, 2017)

kds710 said:


> If anybody happens to find themselves dealing with Freak of Cabin Fever Seeds, he was offering a short list of sought after clones (purple punch, gmo, few others) for donation recently and my brother took him up on a clone of GMO for a very low donation amount. Freak went ahead and shipped the clone out before any kind of $ transaction which we thought ok maybe a sign of good faith on his part, cool. Plus, he's a well known breeder who likely values his reputation atleast thats how I choose to think. Long story short this clone was infested with russet mites the likes I've never seen before. When I say infested I mean no scope necessary to see the insane amounts of russets bunched up like sawdust on the tips and throughout leaves, and degrading any new growth at the nodes. This clone was kept separate from my veg room for just under a week, if I had kept it separate for maybe 10 days total I might have spotted something and saved my whole veg from having to be destroyed and shut down. Don't make the same mistake dealing with this guy from Cabin Fever for any clones not just GMO



Holy crap! 

Are you sure that those are russet mites? I thought that russets and broad mites were invisible to the “naked” eye. If that’s a visible hoard... that’s just insane!!!!


I feel for you, brother. If you need to replace your lost garden, just let me know. I can help (~30 strains), have beans too.



Too bad you can’t send him an envelope filled with the worst PM there is.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Are you sure that those are russet mites? I thought that russets and broad mites were invisible to the “naked” eye. If that’s a visible hoard... that’s just insane!!!!
> 
> ...


Most definitely russets. I had them just like that from an outside sourced clone. By the time I saw it, it was too late.
I had to shut everything down, bomb the shit out of it and kill off a very nice Kosher Kush momma along with everything in my veg & flower room. That was about 2 yrs ago and I havent sourced a clone from anyone since.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 6, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Most definitely russets. I had them just like that from an outside sourced clone. By the time I saw it, it was too late.
> I had to shut everything down, bomb the shit out of it and kill off a very nice Kosher Kush momma along with everything in my veg & flower room. That was about 2 yrs ago and I havent sourced a clone from anyone since.


Damn, sorry to hear that. Fucking heart breaking.


I can get KK off of a buddy of mine, he’s got a lot of solid cuts.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2017)

You can see in the pics it happened so fast, they didnt even have time to affect my plants or make them shrivel with slow odd growth like they normally do. The original KK momma I had was very sativa heavy (which I havent seen since). I've grown out 3 different runs from seeds and every one has been shorty indica dom.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow, got me “clone shy” again. I’ll have to check with a loupe next time.

I had no idea that those little fuckers could spread so fast.


Did you try to fight back?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Wow, got me “clone shy” again. I’ll have to check with a loupe next time.
> 
> I had no idea that those little fuckers could spread so fast.
> 
> ...



I did and it was futile. After 3 days and hardly any letup, I tore it all down and went nuclear assault. Took a month with no greenery in the grow room veg or flower. Those things are hardcore man.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2017)

That's fucked! 
The gift that keeps on giving. 
I always assumed that Russet mites were just another spider mite, was I ever wrong. Those look insane!

My last fight with spider mites ended over a year ago after applying a primary and secondary dose of Forbid 4F. 
They are long gone and no one has died of cancer yet.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 6, 2017)

I’ve got a nice clean organic spider mite eliminator. I’m so confident with it that I accepted one of my old school OG’s after walking tthrough a bloom that had the worst infestation I’ve ever seen. It was about 40’x40’, the entire canopy was covered in a thick planner of webbing, think “Arachniphobia”. The veg was super fucked also, but I took 3 teens in a box, threes it in a trash bag, and I was off. Mites gone day one, but kept them in quarantine for 2 weeks to make sure they didn’t have PM. I haven’t seen a mite since (~10 years ago, not sure). 

I hate entering a new Grow, always feel like they’ve got mites, and that they are all over me (that “tingling” itch). 



Hope I never come across those russets/broads.

@HydroRed I’ll find out if my buddy’s cut is anything like what you’ve described.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 6, 2017)

Wettable sulfur works really good on russets during veg.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm gonna have to say.... gmo yields


----------



## kds710 (Dec 8, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Wettable sulfur works really good on russets during veg.


thanks man, hopefully I'll never have to refer to that advice in the future. when I found out what I had, as far as I'm concerned I had one option only and that was to trash all my plants and shut down veg completely. Having plants that even need treatment is depressing, so if I had the most tried & true method of wiping these fuckers out I'd still be back at square one by choice, because fuck that. It's already been almost a week and I'm neck deep in harvesting atm so the couple weeks or so is going by faster than I thought it would. Thank the ganja gods that our flower and veg are in 2 diff locations



Odin* said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Are you sure that those are russet mites? I thought that russets and broad mites were invisible to the “naked” eye. If that’s a visible hoard... that’s just insane!!!!
> 
> ...


Tell me about it man. They are indeed russets. They don't move at all, and I hadn't known that about these so that coupled with the clusters of yellow fuzzy eggs in my soil I was all types of confused, frustrated and stressed the hell out all the while knowing my only real option was to tear down everything before even knowing what I had. I sprayed them once or twice with some organic stuff recommended to my brother but they seemed to get even more aggressive after. Like I said above though I'm not interested in having plants that need to be treated even if it does the trick. I enjoy it too much being 100% in the clear with a problem free room of healthily vegging plants, no band-aids keeping any underlying issues at bay which is where things were before this gmo fiasco. I had 5 new phenos of Pug's Breath, and 3 Goji OG phenos from seed plus a grip of clones from each of those 8. No idea how many clones I tossed. There was also some Big League Goo and Big Easy OG clones. I appreciate your offer big time perhaps we can do some seed trading in the near future, as for now I think we'll choose to keep everything in-house as far as what we might run next, only because of what just happened. I would LOVE to send Cabin Fever a whole envelope of broads and russets covered in PM luckily for people like him I wont stoop to their level. For all I know he has patients he provides, which is something I wish he could have considered about myself


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah, if it is not an extremely rare cut better to just start over. That sucks he sent you something that infested...he should be put on blast on IG for doing that shit because that is one of the worst infestations I've seen.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 9, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Yeah, if it is not an extremely rare cut better to just start over. That sucks he sent you something that infested...he should be put on blast on IG for doing that shit because that is one of the worst infestations I've seen.


During the short time that I was still not aware what it was he posted again with a list of about 5 current hype cuts. This was after he had already told my brother in a DM that the cut he sent was taken off an outdoor plant. If I had known that I would have told my brother it was out of the question and he would've agreed with me, in fact he wouldn't even have considered it . So when I saw cabin fever had a post up offering cuts including the gmo I commented asking if the cuts were taken from outdoor plants, no response, some days later I asked again on a different post and no response and both posts that I asked on were deleted from his feed. Of course at that point I was already fully aware they were indeed from outside plants because he said so, but my intention was to start that conversation publicly on his post so others would see and think twice. Getting infested clones is a huge kick to the balls but its when you find yourself tossing all the other plants infected by it that were otherwise beautiful and healthy and ready to flip, after you raised them up from a seed and topped them a million times and trained them and whatnot. That's when you start fantasizing about the bastard's death who sent that shit to you because it's starting to sink in how bad they really did fuck you. Needless to say I'm anxious to get back to my daily routine


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 26, 2018)

These GMO cookies are Very alike my cut: 
GMO


My cut

Im almost sure this was an early Cali Conn. Very tasty, decent size buds compared to the Forum cut/Sin mints

Dried:


----------



## mr clean (Apr 23, 2018)

Gmo with 3 weeks to go.


----------



## mr clean (Apr 23, 2018)

Have 2 gmo going. I under hps and the ones in the pics under cob led. No purple under hps as yet. Cobs are clearly denser, frostier and farther along.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 23, 2018)

as a clone vendor... nobody wants my gmo when they hear it takes 12 weeks to flower. lol.
I find the smell to be so offensive I plan on never flowering her.
Dank, yes. But so gross.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> as a clone vendor... nobody wants my gmo when they hear it takes 12 weeks to flower. lol.
> I find the smell to be so offensive I plan on never flowering her.
> Dank, yes. But so gross.


I'm going to have to try some GMO and see how similar she is to the pack of Mamiko Chem Cookies that I recently finished.
The odor was that of Chem D, like all Chem D crosses I've grown, but magnified to the extreme!
The smoke on them is also not merely Dank, but something much better than anything else I've grown.


----------



## mr clean (Apr 23, 2018)

Yea she is a serious stinker. This plant vegges lightning fast and that helps on the 12 week flowering time. Very little odor in veg. She is a stretcher and support is a must in late flower. I have double carbon filtration and it wasn’t enough. I had to set up a 3.5g ozone generator at 30 seconds on with 5 minite off cycle timer. The smell I am getting is very strong skunk with fuel in there. Kinda rotten meat hints here and there. My buddy whom I got the cut is a pro in Michigan. His last run was tested at 36 percent total with 29 being thca. He is going to exeperiment with small timed doses of UV next time around and he suspects the thc will go well over 30. This is a pretty easy plant to grow as long as you plan the stretch. It is a heavy feeder and looks like the yeild is going to be off the charts considering the quality. I believe that it will finish a week sooner under cob lighting vs hps and it is clear to me the yeild, density and frost are better as well as of now. She has roots ready to go in a week so there are many positives to this plant that more than compensates for the 12 weeks.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> as a clone vendor... nobody wants my gmo when they hear it takes 12 weeks to flower. lol.
> I find the smell to be so offensive I plan on never flowering her.
> Dank, yes. But so gross.


Hmmmm ever ship clones?


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Apr 24, 2018)

oh gawd i would kill for an unrooted gmo cutting up here in maine


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 24, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> as a clone vendor... nobody wants my gmo when they hear it takes 12 weeks to flower. lol.
> I find the smell to be so offensive I plan on never flowering her.
> Dank, yes. But so gross.


Is that a Genotype cut? Been thinking about stopping in there one of these weekends.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 25, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Is that a Genotype cut? Been thinking about stopping in there one of these weekends.


It is... I may know a guy with an extra 18 inch teen in 2 gallon. 
But yeah Genotype has all kinds of dank.
My friend is loving Breathworks, Hellen Black and Hammerhead currently.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Apr 27, 2018)

kds710 said:


> It's Chem D x Forum GSC and the GMO is a pheno found by Skunkmasterflex it's also known as garlic cookies because some dispensaries refused to have the GMO label on their shelves. It's a freak of nature and pretty much checks all the boxes. People that grow it say she is the loudest most offensive smelling plant they ever encountered and she routinely tests over 30%, and puts out enormous yields. Go to thcfarmer and type in GMO cookies in the search function, skunkmasterflex has posted some seriously amazing shots of the cut both in plant and dry nug form.
> 
> Bred by Mamiko Seeds originally


I'm confused if the breeder is Mamiko or Divine Genetics? Because I found pics of Chem D x Forum GSC by Skunkmasterflex in the Divine Genetics forum.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> I'm confused if the breeder is Mamiko or Divine Genetics? Because I found pics of Chem D x Forum GSC by Skunkmasterflex in the Divine Genetics forum.


It was Mamiko. There is some rumors that one of the parents may have been mislabeled by Mamiko, I forgot if it was the D or the Forum Cut...


----------



## giroldo (May 2, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> oh gawd i would kill for an unrooted gmo cutting up here in maine


how bad do you want it aka how much are you trying to spend?


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 2, 2018)

giroldo said:


> how bad do you want it aka how much are you trying to spend?


How much would I need to spend to get a GMO cutting


----------



## kds710 (May 2, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> I'm confused if the breeder is Mamiko or Divine Genetics? Because I found pics of Chem D x Forum GSC by Skunkmasterflex in the Divine Genetics forum.


the breeder is Mamiko. During that time Logic was taking Mamiko seeds and putting them in his own packaging and selling under his own seed co name, Divine. Not just the Chem D x Forum but Chem 4xForum, Forum S1 and some others. Skunkmasterflex just wasn't aware at the time like the rest of us.


----------



## kaka420 (May 2, 2018)

Gmo is putting out a few male flowers in a buddies room.
And his room is right and his techniques are good.
Just a heads up.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> Gmo is putting out a few male flowers in a buddies room.
> And his room is right and his techniques are good.
> Just a heads up.


The clone or he ran from seed?


----------



## kaka420 (May 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> The clone or he ran from seed?


the clone from me. 
I suspect with his supersoil + nectars he ended up giving it a little more than it wanted.
plant is super healthy though.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> the clone from me.
> I suspect with his supersoil + nectars he ended up giving it a little more than it wanted.
> plant is super healthy though.


Super soil and nectars that’s crazy. Organics plus synthetics


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 2, 2018)

kds710 said:


> the breeder is Mamiko. During that time Logic was taking Mamiko seeds and putting them in his own packaging and selling under his own seed co name, Divine. Not just the Chem D x Forum but Chem 4xForum, Forum S1 and some others. Skunkmasterflex just wasn't aware at the time like the rest of us.


Ahhh, now I understand. thanks for clearing it up.

I have started a few Foulmouths by DVG, which have this GMO crossed to Grandpa's breath. I hope I find something resembling Skunkmaster's pheno.


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 2, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> Gmo is putting out a few male flowers in a buddies room.
> And his room is right and his techniques are good.
> Just a heads up.


Any seeds? Late or early in flower? Chem D I think is known to make some sterile nanners towards the end of bloom.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> Ahhh, now I understand. thanks for clearing it up.
> 
> I have started a few Foulmouths by DVG, which have this GMO crossed to Grandpa's breath. I hope I find something resembling Skunkmaster's pheno.


Foulmouth is dookies x GB. Unless he took a foulmouth male and hit GMO


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Foulmouth is dookies x GB. Unless he took a foulmouth male and hit GMO


Dookies is Chem D x Cookies (forum I think). I'm almost sure Eric says that in a YT vid with Remo. And I think I read that Dookies is what Skunkmaster named that pheno of his (that part I'm more fuzzy on)...but you can search Foulmouth on YT and you'll find that vid with Remo right away.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 2, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> Gmo is putting out a few male flowers in a buddies room.
> And his room is right and his techniques are good.
> Just a heads up.


chemD will banana, no surprise, not sure about forum but i hear cookies throw them too?

12 weeks kind of sucks but does it veg fast?


----------



## kaka420 (May 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Super soil and nectars that’s crazy. Organics plus synthetics


a tiny amount of synthetics. minimal at best.
I can't dog on nectars line. I use it and plants freaking love it.


----------



## chuckie86 (May 2, 2018)

giroldo said:


> how bad do you want it aka how much are you trying to spend?


Shit I might take one to if u wanna ship lol I just got 5 seeds but not sure they will pop kinda on the white side


----------



## chuckie86 (May 2, 2018)

mr clean said:


> I recently built 4 very over the top 16 cob lights in my fab shop for a bud of mine up in Michigan. He said he had a nice surprise for me when he came down to pick them up. Well nice it was! Had a sample of the gmo for me to test drive that he has been running up there. I smelled it on him the second he got out of his truck. It was in a small zip lock sandwich baggie. Didn't have a chance to smoke any because I had to go out in the field to work so I put it into my tool chest. When I returned 2 hours later my whole shop reeked. It is the loudest shit I have ever experienced! The other part of the surprise was a nice rooted cut. I'm in Ohio and almost afraid to run it because it smells so strong it would probably turn into a trip to the pokie. I honestly don't believe anything can stop the smell of that shit and I am a hvac pro with all the goodies.


Shit Ohio that's 3 hrs from me yea better watch the smell but it be worth growing from sounds of it


----------



## cannakis (Aug 13, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> ha! every six months or so, same story, same fluff, samo samo....same disappointments
> 
> hope its better than that 90% I grew last year


Haha exactly


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 5, 2020)

I currently have GMO flowering 
It’s very tall and lanky 
Seems like it needs to flower more than 8-9 weeks 
Any ideas?


----------



## Mullalulla (Feb 6, 2020)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I currently have GMO flowering
> It’s very tall and lanky
> Seems like it needs to flower more than 8-9 weeks
> Any ideas?


This entire thread is about how its a 12 week strain. Lol. You need us to come by and help you feed and water the shit too ?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 6, 2020)

Ha ha yea I did read that after posting that. Sucks
I wish I knew beforehand but whatever.


----------

